# Taurasi faces 3 drunk-driving charges (.17 BAC)



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> PHOENIX -- Mercury star Diana Taurasi faces three drunken driving related charges, including extreme DUI, for a July 2 incident in which she also was cited for speeding.
> 
> A Phoenix police report released Tuesday shows Taurasi's blood-alcohol level was 0.17 percent, or more than twice the Arizona legal limit of 0.08 percent.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

A WNBA player? Yea, enjoy the perks that star power will bring. They might let her bring an extra pillow into her jail cell.

Call a cab next time, bith. (oops, forgot the T in *****)


----------

